# E vs ed



## Artrella

Ciao! Quando scrivo la parola "e" e li sigue una vocale io metto la "d" >>> "ed"
ma alcune persone mi hanno detto che si può scrivere entrambe "e" ed "ed". Anche mi hanno detto che "ed" è un po vecchio.
Che ne pensi?
Grazie!


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao! Quando scrivo la parola "e"  e li sigue una che è seguita da una vocale io  metto la "d" >>> "ed"
> ma alcune persone mi hanno detto che si può scrivere entrambe "e" ed "ed" .  Anche Inoltre mi hanno detto che "ed" è/sia un po'/piuttosto vecchio/invecchiato era sbagliato - grazie, Silvia
> Che ne pensate?
> Grazie!



... che si possono scrivere entrambe.
... che si può scrivere sia "e" che "ed".
Spero di non averlo sbagliato - non ho mai visto una spiegazione simile. Non mi è piaciuto come l'hai scritto tu e mi sembra che questo sia più italiano. 

Anch'io sempre metto "d" con una vocale.

Jana


----------



## Silvia

Buone le correzioni di Jana, non è necessario usare il congiuntivo dopo "mi hanno detto" ed è giusto vecchio e non invecchiato (old, not aged).

Credo ci sia già almeno un thread in proposito, comunque la regola è che in presenza di due vocali identiche è preferibile usare la congiunzione eufonica. Negli altri casi è un po' datata. Comunque l'uso della congiunzione eufonica è abbastanza elegante.


----------



## Artrella

Silvia said:
			
		

> Buone le correzioni di Jana, non è necessario usare il congiuntivo dopo "mi hanno detto" ed è giusto vecchio e non invecchiato (old, not aged).
> 
> Credo ci sia già almeno un thread in proposito, comunque la regola è che in presenza di due vocali identiche è preferibile usare la congiunzione eufonica. Negli altri casi è un po' datata. Comunque l'uso della congiunzione eufonica è abbastanza elegante.




Grazie *Jana*!!! Sempre dandomi una mano!!   

Silvia, la congiunzione eufonica si rifere a "ed" "od"?


----------



## Elisa68

Artrella said:
			
		

> Grazie *Jana*!!! Sempre dandomi una mano!!
> 
> Silvia, la congiunzione eufonica si rifere a "ed" "od"?


 

Si, la congiunzione eufonica e' il termine tecnico per indicare ed o od (eufonico=bel suono; contrario: cacofonico=brutto suono).

In sostanza, non e' un errore non usare la d prima di una vocale:

Maria e Anna sono uscite.

Preferisci bere vino o acqua? (vino, grazie )


ma si dovrebbe sempre usare prima della stessa vocale:


Lei era bella ed elegante

L'olfatto, od odorato, e' uno dei cinque sensi.


Does it make sense?


----------



## Artrella

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Si, la congiunzione eufonica e' il termine tecnico per indicare ed o od (eufonico=bel suono; contrario: cacofonico=brutto suono).
> 
> In sostanza, non e' un errore non usare la d prima di una vocale:
> 
> Maria e Anna sono uscite.
> 
> Preferisci bere vino o acqua? (vino, grazie )
> 
> 
> ma si dovrebbe sempre usare prima della stessa vocale:
> 
> 
> Lei era bella ed elegante
> 
> L'olfatto, od odorato, e' uno dei cinque sensi.
> 
> 
> Does it make sense?




Grazie mille Elisa!! Of course it makes sense!


----------



## dembo

Ciao!

Could someone please explain to me when to use "e" and when to use "ed" for "and" in Italian?  I know it has something to do with vowels!

Any help much appreciated.

Grazie.


----------



## shamblesuk

Think of it like 'a car' or 'a*n *orange' and you're 95% there! There are some slight exceptions that I'm sure someone with more time on their hands can explain!


----------



## uinni

dembo said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> Could someone please explain to me when to use "e" and when to use "ed" for "and" in Italian? I know it has something to do with vowels!
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Grazie.


 
I'ts only a matter of euphony. There is no fault in omitting the "d".
You append a "d" to the conjunction "e" before any following word beginning by a vowel.

Uinni


----------



## dembo

So do you use "ed" before all vowels? I'm sure I have seen "e" before a lot of vowel initial words.  I'm confused!


----------



## shamblesuk

Are you sure you're not confusing 'e' (and) with 'è' (it, it is, he is etc)?

Plus you can add 'd' to 'a' (at, to) and 'o' (or, less common).


----------



## uinni

dembo said:
			
		

> So do you use "ed" before all vowels? I'm sure I have seen "e" before a lot of vowel initial words. I'm confused!


 
In principle, yes. It is a question of personal style (for example I use it 99% of times  )
As I told you. It is not a "true" error if you omit the "d", but sometimes the sound is not that good:

Il mio ed il tuo amico
Il mio e il tuo amico

Certanily less euphonic before an "e": 

ha salutato e è uscito (correct, but: ) 
ha salutato ed è uscito (correct, but: )  

Uinni


----------



## dembo

No, I don't think I am.  Thanks anyway!  If its no fault to omit the "d" I'm not too worried anyway.

Grazie.


----------



## shamblesuk

'Times' non suona bene, meglio usare 'of the time'



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> In principle, yes. It is a question of personal style (for example I use it 99% of *the *time s  )
> 
> Uinni


----------



## uinni

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> 'Times' non suona bene, meglio usare 'of the time'


Thank you. Initially I wrote down "99% of the time" but then I was afraid it would have meant "99% del tempo", so I changed it to "99% of times" to translate "99% delle volte"... But I was wrong all the same!  

Uinni


----------



## dembo

OK, thanks, so does that apply to "h" initial words as well? (since H is silent).


----------



## uinni

dembo said:
			
		

> OK, thanks, so does that apply to "h" initial words as well? (since H is silent).


 
Being an "euphonic" element of the language, it "has" to be used only before non sounding h, where the sound of the following vowel drives the pronunciation.

Ho bevuto ed ho mangiato molto

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> It's a matter of euphony. It's not a mistake to omit the "d". You append a "d" to the conjunction "e" before any word beginning with a vowel.
> Uinni


----------



## lsp

In another thread on the same topic, Silvia wrote: 





			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> Credo ci sia già almeno un thread in proposito, comunque la regola è che in presenza di due vocali identiche è preferibile usare la congiunzione eufonica. Negli altri casi è un po' datata. Comunque l'uso della congiunzione eufonica è abbastanza elegante.


----------



## uinni

lsp said:
			
		

> In another thread on the same topic, Silvia wrote:


Still a question of linguistic "debate"... 
Yet I find her indications quite complete and synthetical.

Uinni


----------



## day_von_j

I am just confused about something.. When do I change "E" and in "And" in "Ed"?  Is it before a vowell?

Eg)  anche la sua cucina ha una storia molta lunga ed interessante

Thanks.


----------



## franzdj

In Italian, when the word after "e" starts with a vowel you can put "ed" or "ad" or "od(_archaic_)".

Examples:

"Luca ha mangiato un panino *ed* è andato a casa"
"Stefano è andato *ad *un congresso".
"L'olfatto, *od* odorato, e' uno dei cinque sensi."

In Italian grammar this rule is called "congiunzione eufonica".


----------



## Alan7075

As a general rule, before words starting with vowels.

* Bevo solo birra e*d a*cqua.
* Marco e*d E*lena sono miei amici
* Bello vivere e*d i*ncontrarsi a Roma
* Ti ho visto prima in ufficio e*d o*ra sei ancora qui. Che piattola 
* Prendo spaghetti alla carbonara e*d u*n piatto di formaggi misti della casa, grazie.

Ciao Ciao


----------



## debboa

day_von_j said:


> I am just confused about something.. When do I change "E" and in "And" in "Ed"?  Is it before a vowell?
> 
> Eg)  anche la sua cucina ha una storia molta lunga ed interessante
> 
> Thanks.



Correct. The same happens with "a" and "ad" ("ad un certo punto").

But what did you mean with the "and" part of your question?

A


----------



## Benzene

Hi!

Hi!

Two conjunctions, "*e*", "*o*", and a preposition "*a*", allow the addition of a "d" to tie itself in better way to the word that follows it ("*d*") and which begins with vocal. But is it always necessary to write *ed*, *od*, *ad *?                                                                                                                                                         I am giving you my personal suggestion: use the d when the initial vowel of the following word is the same one: a amare, ed europeo, od ottenere; not use it when the initial vowel of the following word is different: a  esempio, e io, o anche ; not even use it when, also being the initial vowel of the following word the same one, there is near to it another "*d*" to avoid noise to the ear: a Andrea, e educato, o occhio.                                                                                                                                                      It is easy for obvious reasons  that "a", "o"and, "a" without "d" follow the opposite rule.

Your comments are appreciated!

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## alfie1888

I have a few questions concerning what's mentioned in the heading as well as a few others that have been bothering me these last few months that I have started to learn Italian. 

As the rules are only one question per post, please check the subsequent posts I have made today in the Italian-English forum.

_Allora_, it is my understanding that for the words "e" ("and") and "a" ("to", etc.) it is possible to add the letter 'd' on the end of those if the next word begins with a vowel. My Italian teacher, who is English, says that it's not obligatory and that many Italians don't do it. I make a point of doing it always because, as a Greek speaker, I'm all about things like this (I make a point to add in a final ν when needed on masculine words in the same kind of situation). My other Italian teacher, who actually is Italian, is much more strict with this and I've heard her when speaking add the 'd'. 

My question is: is it best to add the 'd' or is it something that a lot of Italians don't do? If I persist with it, will I sound too _posh_?


Vi ringrazio anticipatamente! 
_
Nevicava e faceva molto freddo. Arrivai alla stazione, guardai in giro *ed* un uomo si avvicinò subito. - Ho visto il cappo *e* ho portato i documenti...
_
(Would it be terrible to add that 'd' when 'e' is followed by 'ho'? Just wondering...)

And:
_
Pioveva, ma non faceva troppo freddo. I due studenti arrivarono alla casa della signora; aprirono la porta *ed* entrarono. Sentirono subito una voce. - Ah, siete arrivati! Avete avuto qualche problema *coi *treni oggi? _


----------



## infinite sadness

It needs to add the letter "d" only in the last sentence, because the initial vowel of the following word is the same of the previous one (e - e).

In the other sentences (e un uomo, e ho portato), in my opinion, it's better not to add "d".


----------



## alfie1888

That sounds like a good stead-fast rule I could follow about when it's the SAME vowel. Thank you, infinite sadness


----------



## Gianfry

I agree with infinite (and benzene). I only use the euphonic "d" when the two vowels are the same one...


----------



## fabri85

Gianfry said:


> I agree with infinite (and benzene). I only use the euphonic "d" when the two vowels are the same one...



+1


----------



## luway

Benzene said:


> .... not use it when the initial vowel of the following word is different: *a  esempio*, ....



Same for me: I never add the 'd' if the following word begins with a different vocal, when I write for sure (I'm less conscious of my pronunciation in all of those cases, but since to my hear it sounds bit 'heavy', it's likely that I don't say it, either).

That said, an exception seems to be just the very common expression up there: *ad esempio*, not _a esempio_, because it's a form that is 'crystalllized', in our language (s. here, Accademia della Crusca).


----------

